# Inglot dupes for Mac?!



## MonikaManson (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going to Inglot soon, and I'd love it if someone/anyone could provide me with swatches of Mac dupes (comparing the Inglot shadow and the Mac shadow) and of just Inglot swatches all around? Please&thank you!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 10, 2012)

You may have more success doing a google search with the terms "inglot" "mac" "similar" "dupe"


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 10, 2012)

Temptalia doesn't have MAC dupes for Inglot shadows but she does have swatches of a lot of them. Here is a link to start you off... http://www.temptalia.com/inglot-matte-eyeshadows-in-337-390-350-348-376-349-339-387-324-391-318-373-neutrals-grays-blacks  HTH!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi MonikaMason,

  	I think Inglot 407P is like a cross between MAC Expensive Pink and MAC Paradisco. It's really pretty. Unfortunately it's a little too warm for me. 

  	I have found these comparisons on the internet:
  	Inglot 402P --> like MAC Satin Taupe but warmer/browner/redder; MAC Coco pigment
  	Inglot 423P --> MAC Beauty Marked
  	Inglot 419P + 433P --> MAC Sumptuous Olive
  	Inglot 428P (414P?) --> MAC Deep Truth
  	Inglot 431P --> MAC Ego
  	Inglot 444P --> MAC Clarity
  	Inglot 454P --> similar to Stila Diamond, MAC Smoke & Diamonds
  	Inglot 406P --> possibly MAC Woodwinked; is more gold than AMC Shine 42
  	Inglot 605P --> MAC Coppering
  	Inglot 501 --> MAC Crystal Avalanche
  	Inglot 502DS --> MAC Scene
  	Inglot 504DS --> MAC Surf Baby
  	AMC Shine 44--> MAC Humid
  	63--> MAC Carbon
  	Inglot 393 --> MAC Ricepaper

  	I hope this helps!


----------

